

Show HN: I made a site and repo for sharing algorithm implementations - kennyledet
http://dry-sea-7022.herokuapp.com/algorithms

======
kennyledet
New domain! [http://algorithm.zone](http://algorithm.zone)

------
padho
Thats a good source for any computer science student ;) Now get a proper
domain and some custom CSS!

~~~
kennyledet
Of course. I had registered algorithm.zone and was waiting for the DNS to
propagate. It works now.

[http://algorithm.zone](http://algorithm.zone)

------
wlievens
Cool, now you need a proper domain :-)

~~~
kennyledet
[http://algorithm.zone](http://algorithm.zone)

